# Fly line cleaner



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Any recommendations? Preferably an at home product vs an off the shelf one


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Food grade silicone spray...green can at your local hardware. Cleans and conditions the line


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Nolefishing said:


> Any recommendations? Preferably an at home product vs an off the shelf one


I usually just bring my reels into the kitchen, wash lines in warm water with a mild detergent, rinse thoroughly, did I mention rinsing thoroughly?, and run the line through a towel to remove any remaining dirt and also to dry.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've thought of using the silicone spray. Do you simply spray the line on the reel and that's it?
Do you strip the line off, spray and wipe clean? Or is it a dressing for after the line is cleaned as The Fin just described?
I have cleaned lines and go out and fish one day and pick up dirt and scum on my line. Cleaning and dressing after every trip is a pain. So, what is best?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> I've thought of using the silicone spray. Do you simply spray the line on the reel and that's it?
> Do you strip the line off, spray and wipe clean? Or is it a dressing for after the line is cleaned as The Fin just described?
> I have cleaned lines and go out and fish one day and pick up dirt and scum on my line. Cleaning and dressing after every trip is a pain. So, what is best?


I don’t think that spraying directly on the reel is a good idea as you really need to make sure that whatever “floatant” you use must be completely dry before using otherwise the line will become a dirt magnet!


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I rinse my reels after every trip. Every few months or if the line starts showing some dirt I strip it off and use this kit:









Amazon.com : Loon Outdoors LINE UP KIT, 2 PCS : Fishing Pliers And Tools : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Loon Outdoors LINE UP KIT, 2 PCS : Fishing Pliers And Tools : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Works like a charm and the kit I purchased has been going strong for a couple years since you only need a couple drops from the bottle.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The Fin said:


> I don’t think that spraying directly on the reel is a good idea as you really need to make sure that whatever “floatant” you use must be completely dry before using otherwise the line will become a dirt magnet!


My thoughts as well, but other posts seem to differ.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Following as well. Wonder if it helps with coiling


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Flip says spray it on the reel. I wipe it on with a cloth and wipe it to dry. Seems like nothing helps coiling with the current crop of fly lines. I used to be able to stretch the coils out as I stripped line but that doesn't work anymore. I think it's the cores in use now.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I rinse the reel/line then strip it. Spray rag liberally with silicone, pul line through rag 2x adding silicone as it seems necessary..let dry for a few...done


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

FlyBy said:


> Flip says spray it on the reel. I wipe it on with a cloth and wipe it to dry. Seems like nothing helps coiling with the current crop of fly lines. I used to be able to stretch the coils out as I stripped line but that doesn't work anymore. I think it's the cores in use now.


Depends on the brand for coiling from what I see. Rio lines coil really bad for me, not the case for SA or cortland


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like using the Rio line wipes for a good cleaning. Usually I just rinse everything with freshwater and then pull the line through a clean microfiber cloth to wipe it down and dry it. I keep a can of food grade silicone to spray the line on the reel down every now and then after I wipe it down.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Depends on the brand for coiling from what I see. Rio lines coil really bad for me, not the case for SA or cortland


Yeah, I think I'm going to go all SA and Cortland. Spent some time looking to see what kind of cores are in different fly lines and those two still use braided cores in some lines. I haven't said anything about it on this site but I had Flats Pro lines on four reels and took them off because I couldn't stretch the coils out.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

About once a month I strip off the line and pull it through a wet rag with a mild dishwashing detergent, then strip through another clean wet rag to remove detergent, then strip it through a dry rag. Lastly I apply some silicone, 303, or line dressing using a rag and then wipe it off. Getting the line clean is the most important thing.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

*Please don't buy the spray.*

I love Flip, a legend for our sport and granite pillar for saving the environment but watching the video of the "Pied Piper of Save the Lagoon" spray silicone onto his reel while he is sitting in the skiff holding the reel over the water makes me cringe. Once manufactured, Silicone will never go away., it is not biodegradable. Please don't spray it on the water.....

I've used freshwater gear in saltwater for years, submerge the reel in a bucket of fresh water and a strong rinse of the rod with the hose after every trip and use the @Steve_Mevers method above.

The only things that I do differently are that I use Super Lube Food (grade silicone oil) O ring lubricant on a paper towel after cleaning the line as Steve mentions.
It's available on Amazon for 8 bucks Super Lube 56204 O-Ring Silicone Lubricant, Clear

I also hook the line on my fence and walk back unspooling the line and holding it tight to a pole in the ground and walk down the line as I clean. It's quick and easy and seems to keep the memory out of the line over time. Give the line some time to dry and then just reel the line back onto the reel. Much better than two buckets. 

I've tried RIO Agent X and the Loon but was not happy with either. I will say that the RIO wonder cloths were pretty good at cleaning the line though.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Any thoughts on getting stains out of a fly line? 

I had some red backing on a reel and noticed that the last 20 feet of my SA Grand Slam was starting to discolor due to the color bleeding. 

I have tried mild detergent and the Loon stuff but am open to other suggestions.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to go all SA and Cortland. Spent some time looking to see what kind of cores are in different fly lines and those two still use braided cores in some lines. I haven't said anything about it on this site but I had Flats Pro lines on four reels and took them off because I couldn't stretch the coils out.


I don't find that I can stretch coils out very well by trying to stretch it in 3 or 4 foot sections. Instead, the best way I have found is to stretch the whole line at once by tying on a junk leader with a big loop and hooking it the ball of my truck and pulling really hard. 

Doing this also shows you how much stretch fly line has.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

You shouldn't use any detergent on lines.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

After each trip I hose off the rod and reel. Shake off the water and spray with food grade silicone. I don’t do it over the water.
About every three weeks I strip the line in a bucket of hot water, let soak and then pull through a micro cloth to clean dry.
I then apply Aline dressing from SA or Loon. Wipe off excess.

if I was in really dirty water I do an immediate full line soak, clean and dress

my lines stay supple, shoot fine and last. SA and dressing kits are affordable and easy.

no detergents or WD40 . Manufacturer info is Basically what I do.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

I use the Rio Agent X dressing and the SA dressing and both work well.


----------



## permitcaptain (Nov 24, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Food grade silicone spray...green can at your local hardware. Cleans and conditions the line


Agree


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I rinse my reels after every trip. Every few months or if the line starts showing some dirt I strip it off and use this kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this. I rinse my reels with hot tap water after each trip. When I do use the Loon kit, I usually use a microfiber rag with hot water and run the line through it to clean it off, then apply the loon fly line cleaner. Its a set and forget and it has worked well for me.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Does this kit work with all lines - sinking as well as floating? I have a couple dressings that say not to use them on sinking lines. I'd rather not have to think about what dressing to use for what line. 

I ignored the warning and used one on an intermediate just to see. It wasn't an intermediate for a while after that!


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

If it comes recommended by this man I'm in


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

Our fly club suggests wet rag a few times then 303.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Food grade silicone spray...green can at your local hardware. Cleans and conditions the line


I have heard that and will be looking for it next time I am in the hardware store!!


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

What is the product that Flip is spraying in that video?


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

RennieRae said:


> What is the product that Flip is spraying in that video?












Basically any food grade silicone spray should work. It should be available at your local hardware store and readily available on the internet.


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

I've looked at local hardware stores, chain hardware stores, chain auto parts stores and local auto parts stores, and not one has had food grade silicone spray in stock. 

I use the Scientific Angler line cleaning cloth and line dressing. I've also used Cortland's line glide (I think that's it).


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Amazon has it


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

SS06 said:


> Amazon has it


Here is what I found on Amazon. Thanks guys!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

That's the one I use


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SS06 said:


> Food grade silicone spray...green can at your local hardware. Cleans and conditions the line


That's what I use. The lakes I've been fishing have lots of algae and gumes up you fly line. I spay it on the reel then pull out a cast worth of line, spray it on a cloth, then pull the line through the wet area, works great


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

kjnengr said:


> I don't find that I can stretch coils out very well by trying to stretch it in 3 or 4 foot sections. Instead, the best way I have found is to stretch the whole line at once by tying on a junk leader with a big loop and hooking it the ball of my truck and pulling really hard.
> 
> Doing this also shows you how much stretch fly line


Let's see big loop over hitch ball. How fast do you run the truck😁😁


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Let's see big loop over hitch ball. How fast do you run the truck😁😁


The trick is getting the truck turned around before it gets up to full speed. If you don't break its morale before it gets into 2nd gear, you're done.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

I don‘t know what the long term effect will be, but I started using 303 protectant on my flylines about a year ago.

Started by soaking the lines in some warm water with a small amount of Ajax dishwashing liquid. washed the lines thoroughly with fresh water. Strung the lines up for a few hours and then reeled the lines onto the reel while dragging them through a microfiber cloth soaked in 303.

Every few trips, I just strip off the fly line and then reel it back on as I drag it through a microfiber rag soaked in 303.

Seems like the lines cast better and stay clean, but I’m not sure what long term harm I’m causing to my fly lines. Also not sure of the ecological harm I’m doing, so…


----------

